# Your Most Used Lens!



## RLPhoto (Apr 5, 2012)

Simple Question, What is the Single Most Used lens inside you camera bag? And explain what you use it for.

My vote - 50mm 1.2L. Its Great does everything from studio work, to photojournalism, to outdoor portraits, to tight landscapes, for weddings, for fine art work, And tons of other stuff.

My 50mm is like an old friend to the frame lines in my brain.


----------



## Daniel Flather (Apr 5, 2012)

When I had the 50D it was my 35L, now it's my 50L on the 5D3. 


50mm on FF >>>>> 35mm on APS-C.


----------



## BillyBean (Apr 5, 2012)

17-40L, but my Sigma 50mm f1.4 is a close second...


----------



## EYEONE (Apr 5, 2012)

70-200mm f2.8L IS II. Easily. Best zoom on earth.


----------



## PaperTiger (Apr 5, 2012)

50mm 1.4 and 85L. 24-70L gets quite a bit of use as well.


----------



## RichATL (Apr 5, 2012)

According to Lightroom...
my most used lens is my 50 1.4...used nearly twice as much as the second place lens a Sigma 20mm 1.8


----------



## Shnookums (Apr 5, 2012)

> 24-70 2.8

probably 80% of the time...


----------



## Bosman (Apr 5, 2012)

24-70 2.8. That may change soon because i feel happy with how the 5DM3 tames the 50L and i just got a 24 F1.4 so two bodies two lengths, less convenient, yes, more stunning images with shallow DOF, definitely. Does that mean i dont like the 24-70, not at all friggen love it, but i am going for a more standout look now. 24-70 was 80+ % of all my shots, if i exclude sports of course. During weddings I don't want to be switching out lenses all the time, i have been down that road. At one point i had the 135 F2, 35 F1.4, 85 F1.2, 24-70, 70-200. When I got the 70-200 i got rid of the 135. Now with the 70-200 vII, I can pretty much say it is pretty much as sharp as the 135 F2 ever was at the same focal length. Anyway, i had all these lenses and i was switching things out a lot and it got to become ridiculous for wasting time, I needed to focus on shooting the wedding as it happened else i missed stuff when switching. I have since become way more efficient of course and the 24-70 was on my 1dm3 all the time while the 70-200 was on my 5d alot. The reason was i wanted to be able to use other focus points with movement and something as simple as the bride and groom walking down the aisle the 5d focus system was a major compromise.
All this said, i am trying the prime thing out again but now i have a third body I will switch things up when the needs change with a wedding. If it doesn't work as expected i know i can rely on the 24-70.


----------



## BobSanderson (Apr 5, 2012)

Canon 50mm F/1.4 closely followed by Canon 70 -300 F/4.0-5.6


----------



## HarryWintergreen (Apr 5, 2012)

it's between my 70-200 L and, attention, my tse 24 II


----------



## stochasticmotions (Apr 5, 2012)

I probably use my 100-400L lens about 80 percent of the time since I lean towards nature photography.


----------



## sky87 (Apr 5, 2012)

It would be my 24-70 2.8 but I'm thinking of trading up for a 35 1.4 and 50 1.4


----------



## dunkers (Apr 5, 2012)

it's a toss-up between my 70-200 f2.8 is ii and my 100L macro.

but i'm more inclined to say the 100L


----------



## D_Rochat (Apr 5, 2012)

I'd say my 24-70 BUT I just got a new 70-200 2.8 IS II and I think it's going to get a lot of use. Such a sweet sweet lens.


----------



## -zero- (Apr 5, 2012)

No love for the ef-s?

I use my 15-85 75% of the time, the rest is my 50/1.4


----------



## Taemobig (Apr 5, 2012)

My 24-70 2.8, but of course it was my first lens and I didn't had enough money to buy any other lens for a year.


----------



## steven63 (Apr 5, 2012)

24-70. Hands down no contest.


----------



## cpsico (Apr 5, 2012)

24-70Lby far it is awesome!


----------



## JR (Apr 5, 2012)

My 50 f1.2L by a long shot...


----------



## Axilrod (Apr 5, 2012)

50L without a doubt.


----------



## briansquibb (Apr 5, 2012)

Close call between the 70-200 f/2.8L and the 70-300L


----------



## jhpeterson (Apr 5, 2012)

I realize I'm not normal (otherwise I'd own a nifty fifty), but the lens I use most often is a 300mm f:2.8. Admittedly, the vast part of my work is action sports, but I find it gives a great "look" to almost everything I shoot. 
If only I could make it work for tight interiors, I wouldn't have to carry anything else!


----------



## Cardad (Apr 5, 2012)

I am crop only....15-85 is my walk around, and I just bought a10-22, so that has seen use lately. For motorsports (my volume shooting) the 70-300L.


----------



## Daniel Flather (Apr 5, 2012)

I use my 50mm 60% of the time and my 24mm 50% of the time. The rest of my lens are dresser queens.


----------



## Tcapp (Apr 5, 2012)

Sigma 85 1.4. I love it. My new canon 24 1.4 L II is going to get a good workout too!


----------



## Kernuak (Apr 5, 2012)

I just had a quick look in Lightroom. In 2010 and 2011, it was the 300 f/2.8, due to all the wildlife images. I haven't done much wildlife shooting yet this year though, so it is the 24 f/1.4 MkII (which is only about 4 months old). What is interesting though is how my lens use has altered over the past two and half years (it probably changed before that too, but I recently had to clear out my main hard drive, so it isn't as easy to check - I suspect the 17-40 featured highly though, as did the 100-400). In 2010, my second most used lens was the 100 macro (original, non-L), closely followed by the 24-105. In 2011, the macro and 24-105 were reversed, with the 135 f/2 closely behind. It reflects the type of shooting I have done, as I have found less opportunities for macro work and I fell in love with the 135 (a bit like I have done with the 24 MkII since).


----------



## DeadPixel (Apr 5, 2012)

More love for the EF-S 15-85, for general use it resides the most on my camera.


----------



## Physicx (Apr 6, 2012)

Id love to use my 70-200 more but it is just so big and heavy I dont like carrying it around with me too much. 

Im beginning to enjoy the 16-35 MKII. It is great to carry when walking around in crowded areas. 

Before that, its a toss up between the 24-70 and the 50mm. I carry the 50mm when Im out and dont have anything to shoot in mind. If I intend to go out and shoot something, I carry the 24-70.


----------



## JR (Apr 6, 2012)

Daniel Flather said:


> I use my 50mm 60% of the time and my 24mm 50% of the time. The rest of my lens are dresser queens.



So lets see here, that is 110% of the time you use one of these two lenses! Make sense - lol


----------



## extremeinstability (Apr 6, 2012)

10-22 EF-s for storms, optics, any other sky thing. Course I only have it and the 100-400L, with a nifty fifty for in between and low light.


----------



## Chris Geiger (Apr 6, 2012)

For weddings, I use my 24-105 f/4 the most. Second is the 70-200 2.8, 50mm third.


----------



## gary samples (Apr 6, 2012)

canon 600mm with 1.4III 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/garys_utah_pixs/


----------



## ski2slow (Apr 6, 2012)

I use my EF70-200F2.8LIS II the most!


----------



## Random Orbits (Apr 6, 2012)

JR said:


> Daniel Flather said:
> 
> 
> > I use my 50mm 60% of the time and my 24mm 50% of the time. The rest of my lens are dresser queens.
> ...



That's because he's using two cameras simultaneously at least 10% of the time!


----------



## pwp (Apr 6, 2012)

ski2slow said:


> I use my EF70-200F2.8LIS II the most!



I'm with you here re the 70-200 f/2.8isII. It suits my shooting style and the results just sing. 
When the pressure is on, this is a lens I TRUST.

Paul Wright


----------



## plopeziii (Apr 6, 2012)

24 mm TS. Great for landscape, buildings, even group photos.


----------



## akclimber (Apr 6, 2012)

Most used: 24-105 f/4 IS
Most incredible: 24 TS-E MK II
Most surprising: 70-200 F/4 IS


----------



## DJL329 (Apr 6, 2012)

EF 50mm f/1.4, hands down. It's how I see the world, now.


----------



## kbmelb (Apr 6, 2012)

50L here too. I use the 24-70 quite a bit but by far prefer the 50 and now with the super AF on the 5DmkIII I will really put the 50L to a lot more use.


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Apr 6, 2012)

Ef-s17-55
Its fast and tack sharp. I love the low light performance on my 60d. I do wish they made a 55-150 to pair with it at 2.8 aswell.


----------



## RC (Apr 6, 2012)

Currently own only a crop body and my most used is my 16-35 II. Wide to normal FOV, very sharp and no soft corners. I'm wondering if this will change when I get a 35 f/1.4L (preferably mk II).


----------



## rmhowie (Apr 6, 2012)

I have a 60D, so it's my Sigma 30mm when I'm shooting stills and my Samyang 14mm when shooting video.

When I get a 5D3 (hopefully at the end of the year) I think it'll be a Canon 50mm f/1.2L.


----------



## caMARYnon (Apr 6, 2012)

Other - 24-105


----------



## e-d0uble (Apr 6, 2012)

In order..
50mm f/1.2L, 24-105 f/4L,100mm f/2.8L macro, 70-200 f/2.8L IS.


----------



## funkboy (Apr 6, 2012)

Right now, it's the 28-112 f/2.0-2.8 on my Fuji X10!

It's small & lives in my bag all the time, images & moves are great even in low light, & it's a pleasure to use.

And yes, the menu interface is a royal pain & the battery life sucks .


----------



## birtembuk (Apr 6, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> Simple Question, What is the Single Most Used lens inside you camera bag? And explain what you use it for.
> 
> My vote - 50mm 1.2L. Its Great does everything from studio work, to photojournalism, to outdoor portraits, to tight landscapes, for weddings, for fine art work, And tons of other stuff.
> 
> My 50mm is like an old friend to the frame lines in my brain.



50mil is king. Hey Canon !, could you kindly hurry a bit the release (following your patent on new coating for the 50/1.2) of this low-CA-mk-II baby ? Please.


----------



## Chewy734 (Apr 6, 2012)

Most used? 24-105 f/4L IS
Most favorite? 50mm f/1.4


----------



## Jim K (Apr 6, 2012)

Other. Don't even own any of the three other choices.

Probably the 100-400. It was my first DSLR lens. I shoot big Florida birds and if I go with other people it's the first thing out of the wagon when we start shooting. Unlike the 500 I can handhold it.


----------



## solarpos (Apr 6, 2012)

24-70 by far. Only flaw? Weight.


----------



## kamuscasio (Apr 6, 2012)

My 50mm lens!

Previously the f1.4, but now the 50L. 
It's sharp, fast, and perfect for daylight/night/everything!


----------



## jalbfb (Apr 6, 2012)

24-105 f/4L


----------



## jdramirez (Apr 6, 2012)

Horses for courses. If I'm out on a hike with plenty of light, I use my 24-105mm L. If I'm going to be inside in low light conditions, I use my 50mm f/1.4. Before I had either, I only used my 50mm f/1.8.


----------



## Heidrun (Apr 6, 2012)

Mu used lens is until now ef 24-70. But the more i use Samyang 14 mm f.2,8. The more i love this lens. But shame on Canon. Why cant they come up with a 14/12-24 f.4,0 L is


----------



## friedmud (Apr 6, 2012)

Well... it was a 17-55 f/2.8... but just last week it "bound up" and won't zoom any longer (it's been headed down hill for a while... something came loose on the inside and the zoom mechanism has been "loose" for a while... time to send it in).

Luckily I just picked up a 70-200 f/4 IS L. No better way to get to know a new lens than to _have_ to use it for everything ;-)

I'm currently sitting on a plane headed to my next photography destination... the amazing wilds of _Mississippi_... ;-)


----------



## ksagomonyants (Apr 6, 2012)

Canon 135mm f2 L


----------



## h4ldol (Apr 6, 2012)

35mm 1.4 is my walk around lens. I do hope to get a 50mm 1.2 at some point though.


----------



## well_dunno (Apr 6, 2012)

Mine would be in following order:

24-105 f/4 
100 f/2.8 non-L
70-200 f/4 IS


----------



## kad (Apr 6, 2012)

EFS 17-85. It lives on my 60D and gets used for just about everything. I've multipel other lenses, but they are all specific purpose lenses (Macro, extreme telephoto, etc). 

-K


----------



## AnselA (Apr 6, 2012)

tie 17-40mm L and 135mm f/2.0 L


----------



## Zo0m (Apr 6, 2012)

I would say the Canon 50/1.8 II lens with my trusty E-P2 (they fit surprisingly well together). It's very mobile and I almost always carry it with me. For serious shooting I mostly use the Canon 24-105L on a 5D though...


----------



## azf (Apr 6, 2012)

My most used lens, by far, is 70-200/2.8L. According to LR I use it more than the three next most used lenses combined. It's such a workhorse that I actually have two. I kept the older model (without IS) as a backup. And to be honest, I just couldn't trade it in, it has been so reliable in delivering excellent images that I just love it. Although I have 1.4x and 2x TCs I never use them with these lenses, I just switch to 7D if I need the extra perceived length. Most of the time I'm shooting them wide open, so I'd rather not lose the stop(s) with TCs. 

In the department of lenses that I really like but don't use that much, one is above others: Canon 85/1.8. I've had one close to 20 years. I just like the way it is flawed. There's plenty of lens flare and other funky stuff going on, but it has character and it's a joy to handle. It just keeps on surprising me.

And I suppose if I had 135/2 I'd really like it and use it a lot. I kind of argued myself out of buying one, as I expect there to be IS version at some point for double the price...


----------



## Thorne (Apr 6, 2012)

I've been a 50/1.4 guy for years, but my 24mm TSE II has taken over my life for the last few months. Even finally got my first zoom (24-105) since then and it's only displaced my TSE less than 5% of the time. Shifting is deeply _deeply_ addictive.


----------



## Danielle (Apr 7, 2012)

Canon 70-300mm f4-5.6L is usm

And its not even my favourite lens. According to lightroom I've taken craploads of photos on it, but a lot have been machine gun fire with fast moving objects.

My favourite is my canon efs 10-22. I have a 7d (and I adore it).


----------



## briansquibb (Apr 7, 2012)

Thorne said:


> I've been a 50/1.4 guy for years, but my 24mm TSE II has taken over my life for the last few months. Even finally got my first zoom (24-105) since then and it's only displaced my TSE less than 5% of the time. Shifting is deeply _deeply_ addictive.



I use my TS-E24II a lot - even as a straight prime it is fantastic


----------



## mdm041 (Apr 8, 2012)

70-200 F2.8L II and my 50mm F1.4 are by far my most used.


----------



## smithy (Apr 8, 2012)

On my 40D, I use the 70-200mm f/4 lens the most. I really love it. It's great for capturing action from a distance; sports, family members, etc.

On my 1V, I mostly use the 24-70mm f/2.8. On this body it's great as a walk-around lens and the aperture helps when using slower film.


----------



## keithinmelbourne (Apr 8, 2012)

My 50L, followed by my 135L.


----------



## Wideopen (Apr 8, 2012)

All 3.... Ive been shooting sports lately so the 70-200mm is mounted 90% of the time.


----------



## stilscream (Apr 8, 2012)

EF 300f4L IS USM for me. I love shooting birds of prey. I can hand hold it. If/when I get it the EF 600mm F/4L IS II USM will become my favorite.


----------



## dickgrafixstop (Apr 9, 2012)

35 f1.4 could easily be welded to my camera. 85 f1.8 gets less than half as much use. Got rid of my others.


----------



## Ew (Apr 10, 2012)

40% 28 1.8
40% 50 1.4
10% 10-22
10% 70-200

But the 100/f2 as been bumping out the 50 and 70-200 lately.


----------

